
The secret power of “I don’t know” - j_s
https://jfdimag.com/the-secret-power-of-i-dont-know-392190f80abc
======
Boothroid
On a slight tangent, but I wish there were more acceptance of this in general.
My memory isn't brilliant so if asked a question I often won't have the answer
off the cuff, but I can generally find the resources I need and once I have
these put together solutions with speed and creativity, making me good at
resolving certain types of problems - and terrible at others - but knowing my
flaws I think I am able to target myself where I am useful. Sadly, in the
competitive work environment today it seems like people would often rather
bullshit than admit ignorance. I wish it weren't like this.

